# Stratseiten Werbung



## Djinto (19. März 2007)

Hallo Leute! 

Eben bin ich ja fast umgefallen als ich buffed aufgerufen habe...habt ihr alle diese dreiste Werbung gesehen?

Das ist ja schon im Style das Sat/Pro 7 Media AG...

...aber es ist interessant zu sehen das die User, die genau diese Befürchtung hatten als Ihr Blasc auf Buffed umgestellt habt, alle recht hatten.

Wird das mehr, werde ich dieses Portal nicht mehr nutzen, denn diese Geldschneiderei und uns mit Werbung vollspammerei kann ich nicht mehr sehen.

ach ja noch was Positives: das Bewertungssystem ist ne feie Sache! Danke!


----------



## Undomiel1 (19. März 2007)

........... ist schon seltsam, dass man die Werbung wieder und wieder gezeigt bekommt, wenn man auf den weiter button drückt.

Nur zu, macht weiter so, es gibt auch andere gute Seiten .....


----------



## Crowley (19. März 2007)

@Djinto: Wir sind nunmal auf Werbe-Einnahmen angewiesen. Da kann ich leider nichts dagegen tun.

@Undomiel: Browser benutzt du? Eigentlich soll ein Cookie verhindern, dass man die Vorschaltseite öfters als alle 12h angezeigt bekommt. Außerdem wird noch überprüft, ob du bereits von einer buffed.de-Seite kommst. 
Wenn du in deinem Browser Cookies deaktiviert hast, und den Referer unterdrückst, kann man leider nicht feststellen, ob die Vorschaltseite schon  bekommen hast und sie wird jedesmal aufs neue ausgeliefert.


----------



## Randalica (19. März 2007)

Japp ich komm auch nimmer auf die hauptseite. nutze opera und die werbung stört mich net wirklich, aber wenn ich jetzt meinen browser wechseln soll um überhaupt noch auf die startseite zu kommen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wie wärs mit ... weg damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bittö

edit: grad geschaut: cookies aktiviert und häckschn bei herkunft (referer) übertragen is auch drin


----------



## Crowley (19. März 2007)

Ich überprüfe das mal.


----------



## daLord (19. März 2007)

Wenn jetzt die Leute die Cookies deaktiviert haben nicht mehr auf die Seite können wäre das schon ungünstig find ich. Wäre es nicht möglich im gleichen Modus zu verfahren wie früher bei der PC Games oder PC Games Hardware Seite? Das man eine Weiterleiutung einrrichtet. Bei Aufruf von "www.buffed.de" gelangt man auf die Werbeseite und dort ist dann ein Link auf die Portalseite schlicht mit andere URL Protalseite? Das kann man zwar umgehen aber man muss ja schon ein gescheites Verhältnis zwishen Effektivität der Werbung und Usability der Seite aufrechterhalten. Auschluss der Leute ohne Cookies wäre schon eine starke Einschränkung der Usability.

*/edit:* btw. bei mir klappts mit Standard Einstellungen mit Opera


----------



## Randalica (19. März 2007)

jo und ich sag mal ^^ bei anderen seiten gehts ja auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  vielleicht hat sich da ja ein klitzekleiner fehler eingeschlichen.


----------



## Crowley (19. März 2007)

Ich konnte das verhalten, dass man gar nicht mehr auf die Startseite kommt in Opera nur reproduzieren, wenn in den Einstellungen:
- unter Cookies, "Neimals Cookies annehmen" eingestellt ist
- und unter Netzwerk "Herkunft (Referer) übertragen" ausgeschaltet ist.

Wenn du eine der beiden Einstellungen umschaltest sollte das Problem nicht mehr auftreten.


----------



## Djinto (20. März 2007)

Habe die Werbung ganz elegant umgangen...einfach nen Link raussuchen der tiefer in die WP-reinlinkt...den als Lesezeichen bzw. als Startseite und schon müsst Ihr sie euch nicht mehr anschauen...

...und liebes Buffed Team...wenn ich Pro 7 frage werden die mir auch sagen das es ohne Werbung nicht geht....dem stimme ich auch zu, aber das WIE ist doch das ausschlaggebende, oder? Buffed lief auch wunderbar ohne diese Menge an Werbung...das Ihr euer Angebot erweitert habt, vvlt. auch das Team aufgestockt,  so das ihr höhere Kosten habt...sehe ich, aber ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen das Ihr eure Ausgaben nur so decken könnt...und bitte vergesst nicht: wir die User machen euer Portal gross...die Questhilfen würden ohne unsere Mühe, Erfahrung & Antworten nicht existieren, und ich glaube das mehr als 80% aller User hautpsächlich die Questdatenbank anwählen. Auch der Datenaustausch des Buffed-tools geht über unsere Leitungen bzw. Bandbreite...

...bitte lasst Euch das auf der Zunge zergehen, und in Eure Politik mit 
einfließen!


----------



## Crowley (20. März 2007)

Hallo Djinto,

ich bin perönlich auch kein Fan von aufdringlicher Werbung, wie Vorschaltseiten oder Layern. Leider kann man sich das nicht immer aussuchen. Was deine Spekulationen über unsere Finanzierung angeht liegst du allerdings ziemlich daneben. Du unterschätzt ziemlich den personellen und technischen Aufwand, der hinter dieser Seite steckt. Wenn es möglich wäre das allein über Bannerwerbung zu decken, würdest du sicher keine Vorschaltseite sehen.

Darüber hinaus versuchen wir diese Werbeformen nach Möglichkeit, so wenig wie möglich zu präsentieren. Die Vorschaltseite wird zum Beispiel per Cookie für 12 Stunden gesperrt, wenn du sie einmal bekommen hast. Mehr kann ich leider nicht für dich tun.


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (20. März 2007)

Djinto schrieb:


> Habe die Werbung ganz elegant umgangen...einfach nen Link raussuchen der tiefer in die WP-reinlinkt...den als Lesezeichen bzw. als Startseite und schon müsst Ihr sie euch nicht mehr anschauen...
> ...


Mach ich schon immer so. Meine Buffed-Startseite ist die meines Chars. Daher ist mir das mir der WerbeSeite auch nie aufgefallen.

Aber det Teil ist ja schon *sorry* unter aller Sau. Gegen Werbeeinblendungen auf der Site (oben, unten, rechts link) hab ich ja nichts, die kann ich ja ignorieren (solange sie die Ladezeit der Site nicht erhöhen), aber dies Art 'SPAM'-Werbung kann man nicht wirklich umgehen. OK, ausser mit direkt Link.


----------



## Djinto (20. März 2007)

hmm..die Usermeinungen sind einhellig...
...über Aufwand etc. will ich mir kein Urteil erlauben, Ich mag euer Portal, deswegen hänge ich mich auch in diese Thema rein. Nur kenne ich den Weg den viele Portale gegangen sind nach dem sie die Verkommerzialisierung für sich entdeckt haben, und wenn die Quallität der Seite darunter leidet, werdet ihr User verlieren, was sich auch in Euren Werbeeinnahmen bermerkbar machen wird. 

Das ich Eure Politik nicht Ändern kann, wenn Ihr nicht wollt, weiss ich.
Macht die Geschichte doch mal zum Unterthema eines Buffed Casts, evtl mit Umfrage oder so!
Es würde mich interessieren wie eine breitere Masse von Usern darüber denkt.


----------



## splen (21. März 2007)

Die Beschwerden, die hier reinschneien, find ich mehr als lächerlich.

Die gesamte "so-called" Community, die die ganze Woche über keinen Finger krumm macht, um in dieser "Community" zur selbigen etwas beizusteuern, haut nun auf den Putz, weil man sich evtl. an ner Werbung vorbeiklicken muss. OMG, welche Probleme habt ihr sonst noch?

Ist eigentlich immer die gleiche Kacke ... Gott & die Welt kommt einmal die Woche vorbei, um sich die buffed-Show anzuschauen und den buffed-cast runterzuladen ... rotzt nebenbei gelangweilt irgendwelche "erster"-Posts in die Comments und verzieht sich wieder. Produziert Traffic ohne Ende, steuert aber selber zur "Community" keinen Furz bei. Und wenn dann Werbung immer nötiger wird, das konnte man ja über die letzten Wochen hinweg gut beobachten, wird rumgeheult, wie kleine Kinder. In welcher Welt lebt ihr denn? Bei den Besucherzahlen, war das nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis der Traffic und auch das Interesse der Werbekundschaft zu groß bzw. groß genug ist.

Nebenbei wollen die Leute, die in der Redaktion die Infos zusammentragen um euch das ganze mundgerecht vorgekaut auf dem Silbertablett zu präsentieren, auch noch irgendwie dabei ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen können. Wer mit dieser Realität nicht klarkommt, kann ja auch zu den sog. "besseren" Seiten gehen. Spätestens zur buffed-Show sind sie alle wieder da ... und posten ihr traditionelles "Erster" ... meine Fresse ...

Es muss sich jetzt nicht gleich jeder, der hier im Thread schon was geschrieben hat, gezwungener Maßen auf den Schlips getreten fühlen - außer er/sie/es will das so - mir kommt nur bei der allgemeinen Proteststimmung die Galle hoch. Schaut euch mal im WWW um. Auf welcher Seite im Netz werden quer durch die ganze Online-Spiel-Branche News zusammengetragen? Und auf welchen dieser Seiten läuft weniger Werbung als auf buffed? OnlineWelten? ... mmmorpg.com? ... Vielleicht ja auf mmplay.de, aber da brennt dem durchschnittlichen buffed-User vermutlich schon beim ersten Artikel aufgrund der Tiefe jede geistige Sicherung durch. Insofern sollte man sich einfach mal damit abfinden, dass es nix umsonst gibt .. aber hey ... jetzt merk ichs erst ... das hier IST ja alles gratis ... sorry ... vergesst einfach, was ich geschrieben hab ... alles Käse ... oder doch nicht ?


----------



## Keldrenon (21. März 2007)

Na wer wird denn gleich so harsch sein?

Splen, mit Verlaub gesagt, deine Art zu schreiben ist ne kleine Frechheit. Aber sie trifft in manchen Punkten den Nagel auf den Kopf.

Nur was sich Buffed überlegen sollte ist, das es um den Bedienerkomfort geht. (ja manchen ist es schon zuviel sich die Zeile mit "Weiter zu Buffed" zusuchen)

Egal ob Buffed mit der Vorseitenwerbung das Geld verdient oder nicht. Wenn ich www.buffed.de eingebe, will ich auf die Seite kommen die ich angewählt habe. Ich hab nicht die www.Startseitenwerbungsseite-von-Buffed.de angewählt sondern www.buffed.de, das heisst für mich eurer Link ist falsch. (Okay das ist jetzt etwas pingelig.)

Werbung nervt (mich) von vorne herein schon. Aber wenn man von ihr aktiv an dem gehindert wird, was man eigentlich tun will, dann sinkt der Bedienungskomfort und man sucht sich Alternativen (Sofern vorhanden).

Ich erinnere hier an diese TV-Serienwerbung bei Buffed, bei der sich das Fenster erweitert hat, oder wenn Musik abgespielt wird. Wenn du einen Kopfhörer(Headset) aufhast und nicht darauf gefasst bist, dan kann es mitunter ein kleiner Schock sein.

Und das muss nicht sein.

mfg

Keldrenon


----------



## Trinaker (21. März 2007)

Djinto schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Eben bin ich ja fast umgefallen als ich buffed aufgerufen habe...habt ihr alle diese dreiste Werbung gesehen?
> 
> ...



/Sign





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *http://www.buffed.de/start* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So und die Drecks Werbung ist umgangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Macht in den Blasc Crafter wenn die News kommen EINE Werbe Frame rein! Ich betone eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macht zwischen den Beiträgen bei Quest (so alle 5 Antworten eine Werbung) ne Frame rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schickt mir eine eMail mit den Monats- / Wochennews und darunter ein Sponsorlink. 
BliBlaBlubb zum sponsern hier klicken 

Mir ist es eh egal ich hab Adblock drauf so mit sehe ich die Werbung eh nicht ^^


----------



## splen (21. März 2007)

Keldrenon schrieb:


> Na wer wird denn gleich so harsch sein?
> 
> Splen, mit Verlaub gesagt, deine Art zu schreiben ist ne kleine Frechheit. Aber sie trifft in manchen Punkten den Nagel auf den Kopf.




Sicherlich war mein Beitrag ziemlich direkt und "frech", aber zumindest dich scheint es dazu gebracht zu haben, dich zu registrieren und dich an der Diskussion zu beteiligen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab ja wirklich nix gegen konstruktive Vorschläge, aber man darf einfach nicht vergessen, dass die Seite in dem Umfang in dem uns hier Infos dargeboten werden, einfach kein finanzielles Zuckerschlecken ist.

Sicherlich kann man die Werbung umgehen, indem man direkt zur Startseite geht, aber letztendlich muss man sich auch ein wenig überlegen, ob man sich durch das ständige geblocke langfristig selbst einen Gefallen tut. Was mich z.B. mehr nervt als die Werbe-Startseite oder die Splash-Screens, sind die komischen Werbe-Links in den Texten, die schienbar zufällig generiert werden, und mir zu irgendeinem Stichwort nen komischen Artikel bei Amazon anpreisen ... so als Beispiel. Wenn ich nicht mehr in Ruhe scrollen kann, weil meine Maus ständig so nen Link aufreisst, dann fang ich an, hier meinen Unmut zu äussern. Aber dass *ein* Klick am Anfang den Bedienkomfort einschränken soll, wage ich doch sehr zu bezweifeln. Das ist einfach nur ne Ausrede für die persönliche Faulheit und das fehlende Verständnis für die Notwendigkeit.


----------



## Randalica (21. März 2007)

Nur für die die es net verstanden haben. Das problem um das es hier ging, war, das man von der Werbeseite nicht zur buffed hauptseite weitergeleitet wurde! Ich persönlich hab überhaupt nix gegen werbung einzuwenden, wenn so die seite finanziert wird, denn ohne gäbs die seite wohl net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaZz (21. März 2007)

Ich verstehe nicht was ihr für Probleme habt. buffed.de ist ein sehr großes Portal welches natürlich ohne Finanzielle Mittel nicht überleben kann. Ihr alle geht täglich auf buffed.de um euch Infos zu euren Spielen zu holen und Blasc zu benutzen. Das heißt ihr findet buffed.de richtig nützlich und könntet fasst ohne nicht leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also wenn ihr weiter buffed.de müsst ihr einen Klick mehr am Tag in kauf nehmen...das dauert noch nicht mal 2 Sekunden...könntet ihr sowas nicht für eine so große und informationsreiche Platform in kauf nehmen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## funzl (16. April 2007)

also ich hab nichts gegen die werbung auf buffed.de. ich sehe auch ein das diese sein muss um die seite teilweise zumindest zu finanzieren. aber was mir zur zeit tierichst auf den senkel geht ist diese mahatma-mc-donalds-werbung die erstmal schön über den halben seiteninhalt sich ausstreckt und bevor man sich versieht hat man drauf geklickt obwohl man doch eigentlich nur das bild der news anklicken wollte. also sowas muss ja nun echt mal nicht sein. werbung ja, aber nicht so! deshalb werde ich nun auch wieder überlegen, den adfilter für die seite laufen zu lassen.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (16. April 2007)

Ohne die werbung würden wir bestimmt hier nicht so toll bedient werden mit dem buffed cast und der buffed show. Leute das kostet alles geld und womit denkt ihr denn woher das gold sonst kommen würde als von der werbung.


----------



## Dubitare (16. April 2007)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Ohne die werbung würden wir bestimmt hier nicht so toll bedient werden mit dem buffed cast und der buffed show. Leute das kostet alles geld und womit denkt ihr denn woher das gold sonst kommen würde als von der werbung.



farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axarax (18. April 2007)

Habe genau so einen Beitrag gesucht als ich die Werbung gesehen habe.
Das erste nach dem Sehen der Werbung war der Gedanke: "So jetzt musst du nen Thread erstellen" Ich fand ja schon diese Stimme vor kurzem schlimm aber das is noch blöder >.<

MfG Axa


----------



## Foehammer (23. April 2007)

Also ich find das mit der Werbung schon i.O.

Sowohl Startseite als auch die Banner sind schon Okay -- Immerhin bekommt man im Gegenzug für lau eine Top-Seite (Buffed Show, Blasc, ...).



Was allerdings stört sind Layer-Ads und Aufklapp-Werbung sowie Werbung mit Ton -- Geht gar nicht sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ansonsten: Ruhig weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindara (24. April 2007)

Ich verstehe eh nicht warum unbedingt irgendwelche Videos, Streams und das ganze flackernde Flashgedöhns auf so einer Seite sein müssen. Den Aufwand und Traffickosten kann man sich getrost sparen und wieder mehr in Inhalt investieren.


----------



## Thoa (24. April 2007)

Kindara schrieb:


> Ich verstehe eh nicht warum unbedingt irgendwelche Videos, Streams und das ganze flackernde Flashgedöhns auf so einer Seite sein müssen. Den Aufwand und Traffickosten kann man sich getrost sparen und wieder mehr in Inhalt investieren.


Das flackernde Flashgedöhns ist Werbung die wiederum Mitarbeiter und Traffickosten abdeckt. Damit die Mitarbeiter mehr Inhalte machen können brauchen sie jedoch Geld. Ach.. und da sind wir wieder bei dem flackernden Flashgedöhns, weil dadurch wird das Projekt teilweise (!) finanziert. So zumindest reimt sich mein kleines Hirn, das zu zusammen.


----------



## Kindara (24. April 2007)

Ich meinte jetzt nicht das Werbung-Flackergedöhns von der Startseite, sondern von der Portalseite :-)

Aber egal, ich verstehe ja das so eine Seite nicht von Luft-und-Liebe leben kann.


----------



## ZAM (24. April 2007)

Kindara schrieb:


> Aber egal, ich verstehe ja das so eine Seite nicht von Luft-und-Liebe leben kann.



Die Seite schon - nur die Technik und wir nicht *g*


----------

